# Community > RIP >  Dundees Dad

## Dundee

Well fuck me he did alright. 88 years the old bugger.Last three years were not good.Suffering over old man RIP

Those that know me will spot the old fella in the above pic "Dannevirke Harriers"
And 34 years running around the block every Boxing Day was the family tradition on the old ranch.

----------


## akaroa1

Sorry to hear that 
Go fishing and you will only have good thoughts 

Lost my father 2 weeks before Christmas
90 years old and lived independently until the night before he died

----------


## dannyb

Sorry for your loss Dundee hope you and the clan are coping  :Sad:

----------


## Tahr

Sorry to hear that Dundee. He was a good man and lived a good life. RIP

----------


## Mathias

Sad news to hear, my condolences Dundee. RIP 

Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

Respect to you and yours Dundee.

----------


## tiroahunta

88 times around the sun. Cant argue with that.

 Condolences Dundee


Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

Condolences Dundee, It sounds like you have some good memories.
RIP

----------


## Dundee

> 88 times around the sun. Cant argue with that.
> 
>  Condolences Dundee
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk


Must of been an omen,caught 88 trout last year.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Must of been an omen,caught 88 trout last year.


Hey mate, thinking of you and the family.

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

Deepest  sympathy mate,

----------


## Maca49

Sorry to here that DD, condolences to you and yours. 88 years is a good innings.

----------


## kotuku

Condolences Dundee to you and yours .
     Bugger of a time to have these occurrences even worse when its someone so close to you.

----------


## Rushy

Very sorry to learn of your loss Dundee.  I hope you and your family got to spend some time with your dad over the holiday period.

----------


## Marty Henry

Condolences on your loss

----------


## tamamutu

RIP Dundees Dad.

----------


## Trout

Any man who gets to 88,gets my respect.Sorry for your loss Dundee,go fishing.Its the best medicine.

----------


## trapperjohn

Condolences.

----------


## Andygr

Condolences to you and your family.

----------


## wsm junkie

Sorry to hear, condolences mate.

----------


## tararua60

sorry to hear that

----------


## Daithi

Sorry for your loss Dundee

----------


## Finnwolf

Condolences Dundee, your Dad certainly had a good innings, may he now rest in peace.

----------


## Micky Duck

nah,Im not going to say Sorry...the old boy has no more steep hills to climb,the grades will be gentle and a cold beer waiting at the top for him.he will be happy and at peace.
go fishing and remember what a good fella he was.... he can rest easy now... he can look down and see his fine son and be proud.

----------


## csmiffy

Sorry for your loss mate

----------


## Pengy

Condolences mate. 
I am awaiting the news from the old country but hoping for a miracle

----------


## RUMPY

Condolences Dundee.

----------


## Happy Jack

Condolences from me too, I lost mine 4 years ago in Feb, couldn't get a flight over in time.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Sorry to hear Dundee, he made a bloody good innings! RIP

----------


## kruza

Sorry for your loss.
 Celebrate his life's achievements,
 Be thankful for all he imparted to you. Share what knowledge he gave you and be thankful for the time you had together.
 Grieving is your way of dealing with your loss. Celebrating his life is a way of hounoring who and what he was.
 All the best to you and your family

----------


## Oldbloke

Condolences Dundee. Two years yesterday my dad passes away. 93

----------


## Frogfeatures

Deepest condolences mate.
Have a wee dram and remember the good times, the shared memories, and remember he’s at peace.
Then, buy a bloody new rifle in his memory !

----------


## Dundee

Thanks guys think the livers will need a rest and the lungs after drinking shit loads last night and smoking to much baccy last night.
Took some of the young fellas for a fish last night and my eldest lad was the only one that landed one.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee for fuck sake stop smoking.  It will stunt your growth ……… oh that’s right ………… it already has ………. see what I told you.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Mooseman

Sad time, RIP Mr Dundee.

----------


## Elrond

Sorry to hear of your loss brother.

Slainte

----------

